

Ask HN: What was that Australian startup incubator/mentor site? - MarkMc

A few days ago I saw an item on HM about an Aussie startup website.  Can't find it now - can anyone tell me what it was?
======
tilt
<http://www.startmate.com.au/>

~~~
MarkMc
thanks

------
MarkMc
Whoops HM = HN = Hacker News

